# Bass Ale Clone



## RobH (6/4/19)

Just wondering if anyone can recommend a good substitution for Northdown hops as I am trying to make an all grain clone of Bass Ale?


----------



## Jack of all biers (6/4/19)

Challenger. About 50/50 Challenger/Northdown is used in the original Draught Bass (or at least it was).

According to the Hopslist Admiral is also similar as it is also related to Challenger and Northdown (they believe). http://www.hopslist.com/hops/dual-purpose-hops/northdown/


----------



## RobH (6/4/19)

Cheers, I am considering 50/50 Northern Brewer and Challenger. I'll check out hopslist.com


----------

